
Crystal 0.27.1 released - sdogruyol
https://crystal-lang.org/2019/01/30/crystal-0.27.1-released.html
======
sdogruyol
Crystal is a Ruby inspired compiled language, allowing it to run blazingly
fast with a very low memory footprint. It uses LLVM for emitting native code,
thus making use of all the optimisations built into the toolchain.

Website: [https://crystal-lang.org/](https://crystal-lang.org/)

Github: [https://github.com/crystal-lang/crystal](https://github.com/crystal-
lang/crystal)

